#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  DNS Servers

## alwarner

Chaps,

From time to time here my internet connection goes to pot, awful.  Whenever I look at it the problem is always DNS Server is not responding, or something of that ilk. 

I can manually change the DNS settings to use 208.67.220.220 or 208.67.200.200 or even the free google one at 8.8.8.8 or 4.4.4.4 but these are only temporary fixes and on a daily basis I'm messing about with them (maybe not quite daily, certainly several times a week).

Does anyone use a DNS Server based in Thailand / Asia that are stable? the ones above are in the States / Europe.

Failing that anyone got another work around they use or maybe know if it could be a hardware problem I have, router etc and a decent work around.

Cheers

P.S Running win 7.

----------


## Thetyim

I messed about changing DNS servers for a while last year
8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 seemed to be the best option for me

----------


## harrybarracuda

Sounds like you need to learn about the IPCONFIG and NSLOOKUP commands.

----------


## alwarner

^^Yeah the google one is decent, it's just that they are all a bit intermittent for me.




> Sounds like you need to learn about the IPCONFIG and NSLOOKUP commands.


^maybe HB.  open to learning, I do do ipconfig/ flushdns which works  from time to time, and I remember doing something else along those  lines.  Is it easy enough to learn without running the risk of bolloxing my lapptop?

Can you give me a bit more info?  Or shall I google?
 :Smile:

----------


## alwarner

OK so the ipconfig commands all seem pretty straightforward and pertain to settings my end?

MS-DOS ipconfig help and information 

and the nslookup commands are about setting the location / identifying problems with what your computer is communicating with?

MS-DOS nslookup command help

Cool now I've just got to decipher whatthefuckitallmeans and I'm away.

----------


## harrybarracuda

nslookup allows you to manually run a DNS lookup.

Open a command prompt.

Type NSLOOKUP

Enter a domain like ibm.com

----------


## alwarner

oh - and then you can borrow theirs?

----------


## Bazzy

I would use the DNS servers provided by your ISP.

----------


## alwarner

^they keep going to pot.

I'm using the 208.67.222.222 one from my first post at the moment as my ISP ones are not even letting me browse t'internet comfortable let alone download a film.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Then ring your ISP and ask them if they have alternatives.

----------


## alwarner

TOT are a bit useless when you call them, but I'll give it a go.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> oh - and then you can borrow theirs?


No - you can tell if yours are working properly.

----------


## alwarner

> nslookup allows you to manually run a DNS lookup.
> 
> Open a command prompt.
> 
> Type NSLOOKUP
> 
> Enter a domain like ibm.com


OK so, done that, typed tot.co.th.  Received as reply 203.114.102.100

when I go to "ipconfig/ all" to see what it should i'm getting DNS timed out messages.

----------


## brisie

> OK so, done that, typed tot.co.th.  Received as reply 203.114.102.100


It says their DNS servers are 203.113.127.199   203.113.24.199

----------


## baldrick

what happens when you type tracert  208.67.222.222 or 8.8.8.8

----------


## alwarner

Cheers for that - when I nslookup and 203.114.102.100 i get the time out message.

^Brisie just looked with the ones you put and they might be old, they aren't recognised.

----------


## alwarner

> what happens when you type tracert  203.114.102.100


I'm getting this:

----------


## brisie

Whats the DNS used in the modem should be obtain auto?

You should have in your windows network configuration obtain dns servers automatically and the gateway should be in your case DNS 192.168.1.1

IMO start putting different to modem DNS sends it all shit. 

these 2 pinged ok for me 
203.113.127.199        203.113.24.199

----------


## alwarner

I've got it set up to pick em up automatically, I think you're right about manually altering things effecting it.   I've flushed my dns and what have you and it *appears* to be OK for now.  That said it's often fine for a couple of days.  We'll see.  

Thanks for the help.

----------


## Butterfly

use OpenDNS bind servers IPs or better yet, Google DNS IPs if you don't mind them spying on where you go

----------


## alwarner

> use OpenDNS bind servers IPs or better yet, Google DNS IPs if you don't mind them spying on where you go


Thems the ones I've been using, thanks for the reply though.

----------


## Butterfly

you can also run your own DNS bind server, easy to setup

I do for mine here, download the internic.net root.cache file and you are setup,

----------


## alwarner

I'll have a look at that. 

cheers.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Yes follow Buttplug's advice. Just build an entire Internet in your spare room.

I can get you a good deal on a Gopher server as well.

 :rofl:

----------


## brisie

^ what ever you do don't type google in to the google search bar It will destroy the intire internet if you do.

----------


## Butterfly

don't pay attention to harryb, he probably never setup anything on a server or a PC without a setup.exe file

----------


## baldrick

^ I use internet.exe

I have been waiting for an updated version for a while

----------


## Butterfly

^ does it work on an Android Kernel Root 0.91487256788.alpha12248214 ?

----------


## baldrick

it might
I will wait for the beta release of the kernel though to try , as I am not techie enough to be messing around with alpha releases

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ I use internet.exe
> 
> I have been waiting for an updated version for a while


Ah, that's your problem, I have the updated interwebnet.exe

 :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

> I will wait for the beta release of the kernel though to try


harryxbox reckon that the nightlies alpha are the way to go, but I am not sure it's a good idea

how do you roll back from 0.998811212alpha.build11224856 to 0.998811212alpha.build11224855 for an overnight build ?

----------


## alwarner

Panic over lads, I bumped into Garry Kasparov on Yahoo Chess last night and he's going to get me a loan of Deep Blue.  At least I think that's what he said.  Borderline autistic that twat.  He could have been going on about Deep Throat the bluey with Linda Lovelace for all I know.  Mad Russian bastard.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> I will wait for the beta release of the kernel though to try
> 
> 
> harryxbox reckon that the nightlies alpha are the way to go, but I am not sure it's a good idea
> 
> how do you roll back from 0.998811212alpha.build11224856 to 0.998811212alpha.build11224855 for an overnight build ?


Stick to your iPhone, Buttplug, people like you need to stay with the simple stuff.

 :rofl:

----------

